# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: گرفتن گزارش از دو جدول

## msn2msn

سام دوستان
من دارم با C#‎ يه برنامه واسهپزشك مينويسم كه بتونه اسم بيمارا و دسوابق هر كدومو داشته باشه.
حالا ميخوام وقتي رو اسم بيمار كليك ميشه پرونده‌ي بيمار نشون داده بشه كه قسمت اولش مشخصات بيمارو از جدول بيمار نشون ميده بعدشم يه جدول كه سوابق مختلف مربوط به همون بيمارو از جدول سوابق نشون بده.
موقع گزارش گرفتن وقتي فقط از فيلداي جدول اول استفده ميكنم مشخصات مربوط به بيمارو ميبينم ولي وقتي فيلداي جدول دوم رو به گزارش اضافه ميكنم ديگه هيچي بهم نشون نميده.
كسي ميدونه بايد چيكار كنم؟
پيشاپيش ممنوووووووون

----------


## aram_2

لیست فیلدها وجداول رو بذار تا کمکت کنم

----------


## فاطی.جدا

از ساب ریپورت میتونی استفاده کنی

----------


## Hotssuito

Fashion Tights

----------


## msn2msn

ممنوع بابت توجهتون. 
مشكلم با پاك كردن كريستال ريپورت و اضافه كردن يه كريستال ريپورت ديگه حل شد اما به يه مشكل ديگه رسيدم. هر كاري ميكنم كه فيلداي جدولام با هو join نشن نميشه، وقتيم كه ميگم اطلاعات تكراري رو نشون نده تو ستونايي كه ميتونم اطلاعات تكراري وارد كنم به مشكل ميخورم. البته با ساب ريپورت كه دوستمون اشاره كرد هنوز امتحان نكردم، اميدوارم كه با اون مشكلم حل بشه. بازم ممنون

----------


## ghosse

سلام
این مشکلات یتونواند در تنظیم Data Set  باشد. بنابراین هنگام ساخت آن سعی و دقت بیشتری بکن

----------


## msn2msn

دم همتون گرم. با subreport همه چي درست شد.

----------

